# GCSE Herpatology



## FatSam (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey everyone
I'm Sam and I am a student. I love my lizards. I have three geckoes and a tortoise and a corn snake! My bedroom's a menagerie! I would really like to study for an accredited qualification in herpatology next week, and I think I am going to start a petition for a Herp GCSE! Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance
Fat Sam


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Impossible.


----------



## FatSam (Jul 24, 2010)

Surely it wouldn't be completely impossible!?!?!


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

It would be as likely as getting a gcse in elephant training.
If you want to get into the world of working with animals, do some volunteer work. Go to college,perhaps study general animal care.
People in the animal sector imo tend to care less about animal qualifications and more about experience, ability and most of all confidence. I personally think volunteer work is the way to go, You gain a lot of experience AND its awesome fun and very rewarding.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

no chance of it getting made a GCSE and being part of the school curriculum. But there are lots of animal related qualifications you can do if you wanted to take that path in life.


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

The first question could be how to spell the word....... 

Sorry, couldn't resist....:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

and then an A level in 'shoelace tying'


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Meko said:


> and then an A level in 'shoelace tying'


loop swoop and pull


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am a scarecrow said:


> The first question could be how to spell the word.......
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist....:whistling2:


I noticed this too, but thought he had failed enough in asking the question...


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe have a look at doing BTEC Natinal Diploma in Animal Managment, you are able to have practical lessons with getting experence handeling more animals.. and there is a whole module dedicated to extoics. Maybe worth a look at? 

I doubt they'd do a herp GCSE.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Personally I don't consider this as much of a ridiculous idea, as many others do. Here in Scotland some members of my faculty are assisting in the creation of a new 'higher' (AS level equivalent) in marine ecosystems, a subject quite specific, and not too dissimilar from herpetology in principle.

This course however is likely to be trailed, in perhaps a single location. It is my guess that it will not become mainstream, but the number of 'new' subjects being introduced at this level mean that there IS room for more specialist subjects.

DO i think it is likely that it will happen? Perhaps not. It would take a LOT of work, and likely resources to create a program of study like this, and the demand would likely not be there. It is not a stupid idea however.

Andy


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

a GCSE in herpetology is impossible yes but i'm at college after now completing my BTEC first diploma i am now moving onto a national diploma which part of the course focuses solely on exotics. after that i don't know but getthing these will help towards your goal.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Personally I don't consider this as much of a ridiculous idea, as many others do. Here in Scotland some members of my faculty are assisting in the creation of a new 'higher' (AS level equivalent) in marine ecosystems, a subject quite specific, and not too dissimilar from herpetology in principle.
> 
> This course however is likely to be trailed, in perhaps a single location. It is my guess that it will not become mainstream, but the number of 'new' subjects being introduced at this level mean that there IS room for more specialist subjects.
> 
> ...


 
but that's a higher qualification.
To introduce herpetology in as a GCSE would mean that it's compulsary for kid to learn about reptiles for 3 years before deciding if they want to continue it. 
So making learning about reptiles for 3 years IS a ridiculous idea as it's a specialist subject that doesn't offer any life skills and can't be used across other occupations.
From what i remember from school there was:
English
Maths
Sciences, biology / chemistry / physics
Art
Home Economics
IT
Foreign Languages
History
Georgraphy
CDT
Art
PE

probably others as well, but they were compulsary for 3 years before choosing which you wanted to carry on with for your GCSE's. You can't introduce a subject that is limited to one area


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Apologies for the source, but i think this dispels the idea that GCSE subjects all span from compulsory subjects OR require 3 years prior study.

List of GCSE subjects - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, as I say, not so ridiculous... To argue that GCSE's all offer 'life skills' may also be a loosing battle.

Andy


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

WAY to small an area of biology for GCSE, also GCSE level is rather simplistic, and so there isn't that much content you could go into biology wise without it getting too complex. 

Even at A-level...I just don't think there's realistically enough solid subject matter for it, and it's too narrow. I think a few degrees (biology/zoology, and depending on the University) have optional modules focusing on exotic animals, which you may well be able to choose reptiles.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Apologies for the source, but i think this dispels the idea that GCSE subjects all span from compulsory subjects OR require 3 years prior study.
> 
> List of GCSE subjects - Simple English Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


 
That list is nothing like when i was at school.. When did they start introducing all that random shite? astronomy, Buddism, Philosophy and Ethics, law, citizenship,nautical studies???
Looking at that list it could be slipped in, but is that what they teach at schools now or are a lot of them specialist studies which you only do as your options rather than the full 5 years?

Although, when i was at school we had first year through to fifth year - none of this year 9, 10 and 11 etc. We also had a school disco not a prom.


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

I really doubt it as there arn't any bsc dgree level cources in purely herpetology well not that I've found (in UK). But then again I think this is a good idea. Shurely it's a better idea to get a degree in a wider field such as Zoology, then at Masters or Phd level be more specific.

Also most herpetologists didn't get a degree in herpetology its usual stuff like

Zoology
Ecology
Anatomical Biology
Biology
etc etc

So I sujest just taking biology A level work hard and then go to uni, or go to college and do a relevent cource or get the job through volunteering and 1st hand experience


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Start with the BTEC First Diploma in Animal Studies/Care - GCSE level and includes modules on exotics, also gives you a good basis for animal care.

Then...

BTEC National Diploma in Animal Management - A-Level Level and also includes more on exotics. (If your GCSEs are grade A-C then you can skip the First Diploma)

Then...

BSc in either Zoology, Wildlife and Conservation, Animal Behaviour and Management...

or instead of the degree...(or after the degree id you like)

Train to be a Vet Nurse and specialise (You can study for a Vet Nursing Certificate in Exotics once you are a qualified VN) :2thumb:

I would advise...get lots and lots of practical experience through volunteering...While studying I volunteered at pet shops, riding stables, zoos, farms, vets, anywhere I could get practical experience.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Meko said:


> That list is nothing like when i was at school.. When did they start introducing all that random shite? astronomy, Buddism, Philosophy and Ethics, law, citizenship,nautical studies???
> Looking at that list it could be slipped in, but is that what they teach at schools now or are a lot of them specialist studies which you only do as your options rather than the full 5 years?
> 
> Although, when i was at school we had first year through to fifth year - none of this year 9, 10 and 11 etc. We also had a school disco not a prom.


I agree, the majority of these subjects were not possible when I did GCSE's either, but things seem to be changing rapidly. Perhaps the new 'academy' incentive will give schools the freedom to teach subjects in a little more depth, or with greater range than is currently allowed.

Do I think it is a good idea? Not really. Do I think it is likely to happen? Almost certainly not. But possible? Potentially.

Interestingly, it would be entirely possible within the biology GCSE to introduce more reptile related examples without altering the curriculum at all. It is certainly something the student could also do themselves.

Andy


----------



## FatSam (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, I like the BTEC idea so I'll consider that at college.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

To be fair you can get a GCSE in coffee making and a degree in the history of the beatles, so you know...


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

What would be the point in doing a GCSE etc in a specialised subject such as Herpetology when many of the youngsters coming out of school and college are so poor at the basics?

The same goes for higher education, you should see the quality of some of the job applications I have to deal with!

Some are laughable.

This will probably tick of some people however its a fact.


----------

